# مفاجأه العيد برنامج سوليد وورك بأصغر مساحه فى التاريخ ومن غير تسطيب كمان



## احمد سيف النصر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

النهارده انا جايب موضوع خفيف بمناسبه العيد وهو برنامج سوليد وورك الرائع بمساحه صغيره جداااااااااااااااا هى 200 ميجا بس وكمان البرنامج بورتابل يعنى مش محتاج تسطيب يعنى تنزل البرنامج وتشغله على طول ومش هيطلب اى كراك ولا اى حاجه انا مجربه بنفسى 

اللنكات

Part-1 http://rapidshare.com/files/114989878/SOL_DWORKS_2004.part1.rar


Part-2 http://rapidshare.com/files/114997637/SOL_DWORKS_2004.part2.rar



Mirror


Part-1 http://www.filefactory.com/file/0e6774/


Part-2 http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8c72d/

Pass: portableturk.com​


----------



## eng-hassan-id (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير

لانك بجد حليت لى مشكله كبيرة مع برنامج السوليد ووركس

فشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس حسان لردك ويارب تستفاد من البرنامج


----------



## huss444 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع

أنا أ بحث عنansys v 5.4 or 10 or 11:16::16:


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف الف شكر
بس هو اصدار كام ياهندسه


----------



## محمد نذير حبيب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
ارجو اعطائي باسورد فك الضغط للجزئين لان الضغط لا يفتح لدي حيث يحتاج الى باسورد .
جزاك الله خير الجزاء .
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شربنطح (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الفاضل 
ياليت تعيد ارسال البرنامج على موقع مفتوح
لاني حملت البرنامج ويطلع غلط في الوينرار
تحياتي لك
وشاكر مجهودك


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هالمجهود و جاري التحميل


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## م زياد حسن (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ احمد الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تحديثها او وضعها على موقع اخر 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت بالنسبه للاخ شربنطح انا نزلت البرنامج وشغال عندى ميه ميه ممكن يكون حصل مشكله فى النت عندك وانتا بتحمل البرنامج عشان كده مثلا ملف الرار نزل ناقص اتاكد انك نزلت الجرئين ومساحتهم كامله انا نزلتهم من الرابيد شير وشغال على البرنامج دلوقتى وشغال تمام بالنسبه لمهندس زياد حسان اتاكد كويس انك بتنسخ الرابط صح لانى هنا فى المشاركه حاطط جنب الرابط رقم الجزء انتا بتنسخ اللنك برقم الجزء عشان كده مش عارف تلاقى اللنك جرب واتاكد والاخ محمد نزير حبيب انا كاتب الباس وورد تحت اللنكات ياهندسه انسخه وفك الضغط وعيش حياتك مع البرنامج الروعه وشكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت ولو اى حد عنده مشكله يقولها وانا احلها بفضل الله مستنى ياجماعه ردودكم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الناس ايلى ردت وعندها مشاكل فى نسخ اللنك او فك الضغط انا مستنى انتو عملتو ايه عشان لو فيه اى مساعده اقدر اقدمها


----------



## NAK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 

بالنسبة للأخ الكريم أحمد الجزار 2007 من روابط التحميل المبينة فالأصدار هو 2004


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا الاخ NAK على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## عمووور المصري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود من قبل ما اجرب


----------



## عمووور المصري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

عمور المصرى شكرا على ردك وان شاء الله البرنامج ها يعجبك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى الناس تستفاد من البرنامج


----------



## م احمد قدرى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور على المجهود من قبل ما اجرب*


----------



## م احمد قدرى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف ابدا التحميل فور عودة النت الى سرعته الطبيعية
نظرا للعطل الفنى فى مصر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

م احمد قدرى شكرا على ردك والبرنامج هيعجبك ان شاء الله لان مساحته صغيره جداااااااا ومش هيحتاج تسطيب


----------



## ahmed cod (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mamdouh3005 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور يااخى وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاء الله كل الخير
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ahmed cod انا مش عارف انتا ازاى حكمت ان الروابط لاتعمل انا فتحت الاربع روابط تانى وكلهم شغالين وفيه ناس كتير نزلت البرنامج انا شخصيا نزلت البرنامج من الرابطين بتوع الرابيد شير والبرنامج شغال عندى كويس لو عندك مشكله عرفنى وانا اساعدك فيها بس من ناحيه الروابط الاربع روابط شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

م mamdouh3005 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## المهندس الكامل (1 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان يتم الرفع على مواقع اخرى وخاصة mihd لسهولة عملية التنزيل لان البرنامج لو نزل عندي حيحللي مشاكل كتير لان الرابيد شير مشاكله كتير حتى الموقع التاني عمل معي مشاكل ارجو التحميل على مواقع اخرى والسلام


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 يناير 2009)

المهندس الكامل نزل البرنامج وانتا مطمن البرنامج انا نزلته من الرابطين بتوع الرابيد شير وشغال عندى زى الفل سعات الموقع بيبقى مشغول وبيدى رساله انه البورت المخصصه لدولتك مشغوله لكن عموما كل الروابط شغاله وانا مجربها جرب ورد على وكمان الرابيد شير دلوقتى بقى كويس بتستنى ربع ساعه بس بين تنزيل اى ملف والملف التانى يعنى مش تستنى بالساعه زى زمان جرب وقولى عملت ايه


----------



## زكرياجبر (10 يناير 2009)

شكراً لك اخى العزيز ارجوا منك اى اصدار من sold edge او اى المواقع اجد مثل هذة البرامج


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م زكرياجبر انا فعلا عملت موضوع فيه برنامج السوليه ايدج ونزلته ياريت تطلع عليه ولو احتجت حاجه تانى عرفنى وانا ممكن اجيبلك كل اصدارات البرنامج


----------



## عوض مفتاح (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم
جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م عوض مفتاح شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## المهندس الكامل (17 يناير 2009)

بعد التنزيل الف شكر ونحن بانتظار مثل هذه المشاركات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

المهندس الكامل وم مصطفي ابو السعود شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع وانتظروا كمان مكتبه تصميم هتون اكبر بكتير من المكتبه دى


----------



## زاد أحمد (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج خاصة أنه يورتابل, أرجو من الاخوة الكرام أن يدلونا على طريقة عمل برنامج بورتابل خاصة للبرامج الهندسية العملاقة وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

م زاد أحمد انا مش فاهم السوال هل انتا عاوز موقع فيه برامج بورتابل ولا عاوز تعرف طريقه تشغيل البرنامج ؟ عموما البرنامج عباره عن ايقونه واحده بس ها تضغط عليها ها يشتغل على طول وكامل مش محتاج اى كراك او غيره


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

وفيه برامج تانيه كتير بورتابل فى الطريق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحتمال مشروع مهندس (25 يناير 2009)

:56:مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (26 يناير 2009)

أحتمال مشروع مهندس شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## fahdd (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ايه حكاية باسوورد فك الضغط ياريت لو تعرفه تبعته لى


----------



## عبد المهيمن الم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور بس البرنامج ما يشتغل يطلع ايرر على الشير


----------



## المايسترو21 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## abdelrahim (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eahaab (21 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206677.html


----------



## moha19841 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم يا جميل


----------



## eahaab (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكَ على البرنامج الرائع وانا جربته ونزل معي حلاوه الله يحلي ايامك يا رب


----------



## محمود عبدالله حسان (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم
و الحمد لله الذى هداك لهذا


----------



## abouelmouti (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج وارجو ان يعمل


----------



## ابوشوقى (20 يونيو 2011)

*الرابط لايعمل*

لو عشرة من احدى عشر قالوا الرابط لايعمل فهى حقيقة نرجوا الوضع على روابط اخرى


----------



## eng.ranger (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررر جدا


----------



## محمدماضى (2 فبراير 2012)

أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

حلو ياشباب وشغال 10000000\100000000


----------

